# Basement Columns



## basswood

If it makes since in the floor plan, it a half-wall can be used between two posts (here to delineate a walkway and keep traffic out of the way) and still leave open sight lines. Actually in this case only one column was needed, but I added two for effect.

I also like to make mitered, tapered columns. Instead of using a table saw, I used a rail saw (Makita saw on a EZ guide rail) to make the tapered column faces.


----------



## J F

PrestigeR&D said:


> but to simple.....I like a chalange... something diffeent....
> Brian



I'd work on your spelling then. :w00t:





























sorry, couldn't help it :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Hey Jay...*

does being dyslexic and a titanium plate in my head have you leaning for sympathy in my case~:laughing::jester: 


Thanks Jay...:laughing:
Brian


----------



## J F

...I was thinking more along the lines of 8 beers in your belly. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Dam....*

what gave it away....:laughing::jester:


----------



## J F

I heard the burping....


----------



## loneframer

Just use some scrap PVC trim and trick it out.


----------



## blackte

Three sided "U" shape box, short of ceiling height. Set the bottom in construction adhesive to keep it from moving around. I always when framing add extra blocking around the post at the ceiling to have something to shoot the crown and box to. Once the three sides are set ad the four side. Once your box is complete, you can continue to add as much trim around the top, middle, and bottom as you would like. The attached pic are pretty simple, but what the client wanted. One of those is a sewer stack, and has a clean-out lid attached.


----------

